# PAM 177 with NATO and Zulu straps (pictures)



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

I bought 4 different Maratac NATO straps from broadarrow.
It's nighttime here so I took pictures indoor. Not that great but good enough for now. THe first strap is gray while the second is orange. The orange one is a Zulu strap while the gray is NATO.

I got black and olive NATO straps as well. Will shoot pictures of all 4 tomorrow during the day.


----------



## V-RAPTOR (Oct 25, 2009)

The orange Zulu looks great!


----------



## daxyboy (Jan 12, 2010)

The Titanium 177 + grey Nato looks awesome! :-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

you'll probably get 50/50 Opinions regarding the Colors. 
but for me, i'm looking at the Overall Picture , the Fit not the Color.
in terms of LOOK ?! the Zulu looks much better, it fits in Harmony with the Watch Vs the NATO that overpowers the Watch ! kind of Dominates the overall Picture .
it also makes the Watch look Smaller due to all the Excess on both sides.
Cheers


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

sorry guys, wore my Emergency today. I've been barely wearing it ever since I got the PAM but I got it a NATO strap as well and even though I was tempted to put on the PAM this morning I figured I owe the Emergency a day out


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

Tony I kinda agree with you at first glance but I need to wear the watch for a day or two to see which looks or works better. But, if my Emergency feels normal with the 4-ring nato than I am sure so will the 177. Actually I am kinda positive it should look good in the NATo but let me try it on tomorrow and I'll post again.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just do what you like, I'm not a big fan of the web/nylon straps but that is what makes having a variety of strap options fun!

Cheers!


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

Having a hard time deciding if I prefer the Zula strap over the Nato. The Nato is bulkier but it's not that bad, it's a completely different look over the Zulu. I only have 1 zulu which is the orange strap and I think it looks really great with it as well. Very summary thats for sure.


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)

The olive strap


----------



## usurp (May 6, 2009)




----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm also a fan of zulu straps on Panerai Luminor, but I prefer the 3 ring straps. I often wear my 24 on a sand coloured 3 ring zulu


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that looks Nice |>. Great Wrist Shot :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

usurp said:


>





toshi said:


>


Looking good fellas! :-!


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

Try the G10 Nato style straps. They are a bit less bulky. I have to agree that the NATO style overpowers the watch a bit. But I think if you used the G10 style hardware it would not be the case. I have 2 for my watch (khaki conservation) and they look good, sorry no Panerai, yet - I wish!


----------



## Brett_nyc (Oct 9, 2010)

the olive looks good. I have a 177 too that I wear on a black NATO> Be careful that the lower set of rings doesn't dent your lugs. My lower lugs have slight dings from them


----------

